# calcium in blood



## nothyapril05 (Feb 2, 2010)

my doc told me i had calcium in my blood. she called me in for more labs today and next week ill go in to get my results. can anyone tell me what kind of trouble calcium in the blood can do? (i know it builds up.)

(i have no thyroid, incense resistance, pcos) and now this! :sad0049: im only 29, have two young children, and plan to have more.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, we all have calcium in the blood, so presumably your doctor said your calcium was too high????

Hypercalcemia can be transient or longlasting. It can be genetic or not.

Here's a link that might offer some ideas:
http://www.medicinenet.com/hypercalcemia/article.htm

Don't hesitate to go to http://www.google.com and enter search terms such as "hypercalcemia" or "too much calcium in blood" and you'll get enormous amounts of information.


----------



## nothyapril05 (Feb 2, 2010)

thank you very much for the links. i have several symptoms such as not sleeping well, head aches, nausea etc. so i am sure this is it. seems i may need a small surgery. not fun  but if it helps me feel better then i guess i have to do it. it seems as soon as i take care of one thing i get another. so depressing.


----------



## nothyapril05 (Feb 2, 2010)

doc said the ca;*** in my blood is a 11. she said 5-10 or so is normal so it is just a bit high. they will watch it and test me again in 6 months. i hate i have to wait 6 months. but hope everything is ok then. i am still nausea and head ach almost every day. she said that is because of my meds i am on. (i think not because it just started recently)


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Not sure if you meant you just started the drugs or that you'd been on the drugs for a while and the side effects just started.

Sometimes side effects don't kick in until you've been on the drugs for a while.

The side effects you mentioned are unbelievably common and often just happen for no seemingly apparent reason at all - something like anxiety can cause those same effects.

Not to diminish the side effects and how they bother you, but try to hang tight and see if they don't go away on their own. If they don't in say 3 months, or worsen during that time, I don't think it would be inappropriate to ask for retesting.

By the way: Are you taking Vitamin D supplements? Sometimes these can push calcium above normal levels. Hopefully if you ARE taking these supplements this was addressed in your last office visit.


----------



## nothyapril05 (Feb 2, 2010)

hi.  thanks for the reply.
yes i have been on the drugs a wile and these symptoms just started. they are not so bad i cant go on about my day, i just notice them every day throughout the day. no i do not take a calcium or viti d suppliant. at my appointment before the last my viti d was low but i have been in the sun every day with my children and it has been brought up.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, hypercalcemia by itself doesn't warrant surgery. You said in your original post that you have already had your thyroid out, is that correct? PCOS and insulin resistance usually do go hand-in-hand. That's fairly common. Yes, I would suggest you take some Vitamin D on a daily basis. Vitamin D helps the body absorm the calcium that is free in your blood. Calcium level of 11 really isn't all that horrible. Yes, it is high and needs to be investigated, but it isn't a critical level just yet. What "small surgery" are you talking about?


----------



## nothyapril05 (Feb 2, 2010)

i dont need any surgery now. my last reply was my latest doc visit. she just wants me to be in the sun more to raise my viti d and stay on my meds and she will check my calcium in 6 months.


----------

